# Natty inspiration



## hsmann87

First and foremost, the majority of people will come out with comments like "if he is natural then pigs fly etc etc". Whilst this may be true, the sole aim is to inspire natural trainers as there is very little out there at present to inspire us.

I will leave out links to people like Layne Norton, Skip La Cour, Mike O Hearn, Jim Cordova, Tim Martin etc as there is too much controversy surrounding them. But i will include people who i firmly believe have never touched gear in their life.

And will update regularly to the best of my ability  .

Folks, the purpose of this thread is to show that IT IS POSSIBLE!

And that natty guys get into MUCH better shape than filthy roiding scum :tongue:

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/thenaturalone1ky/






http://www.simplyshredded.com/dennis-gonzalez.html

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/robriches/?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=3333518 - UK's very own Rob Riches

http://www.simplyshredded.com/nick-paniagua-interview.html - SICK abs!

http://www.simplyshredded.com/shredded-beast-natural-bodybuilder-evan-horn-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

http://www.simplyshredded.com/musclemania-pro-natural-bodybuilder-dickens-lambert-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

Our local west london boy who kicked some seious a55  :






http://www.simplyshredded.com/wnbf-pro-natural-bodybuilder-micky-winzeler-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

http://www.simplyshredded.com/fitness-model-natural-bodybuilder-matt-acton-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

There you go. Bit of inspiration there.

It is also worth noting that all these guys are in MUCH better shape than, IMO, 80-90% of assisted trainers on this forum. So go figure.

:beer:


----------



## hsmann87

And i cannot forget my mate who i train with a couple of times a month. What a legend he is at 52 years of age:

http://www.npabodybuilding.com/ViewArticle.aspx?articleID=02454e59-3909-4eda-9cde-7996e78a2461


----------



## LukeV

That 700lb Deadlift Evan did was awesome! Good post.


----------



## SeBb0

good stuff! thread like this is long overdue!


----------



## Rekless

Kerry Dulin


----------



## Wardy211436114751

This thread makes me want to lose body fat!

Also crazy how the last guy does 6 days workout in a row!!


----------



## hsmann87

On The Rise said:


> This thread makes me want to lose body fat!
> 
> Also crazy how the last guy does 6 days workout in a row!!


yes mate. and what is also inspiring is that these guys STAY lean year round and still manage to put on good mass, thereby smashing the myth out of the water whereby you cannot drop fat or stay lean and gain muscle

you only need to look at their bodyspace progress pics for proof....

no energy on low calorie diets?? bollox...these guys do it day in, day out.


----------



## Rekless

Steve Davies.


----------



## hsmann87

Good pics guys. Keep em coming.

Another bit of inspiration:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/fitness-model-natural-bodybuilder-matt-acton-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html

Must admit. Very nice and refreshing to read up about these guys and just read about diet and training and not 100ml test e pw, 10mg anavar ed etc etc. PIP and all that sh1t. Good to see that they have the basics covered first and foremost


----------



## dtlv

Very good thread idea. A couple of natty guys who inspire me purely for thier dedication and conditioning well into advanced years -

Clarence Bass (aged 70!)




























Jack Lalanne (holder of multiple endurance world records in his early 40's)


----------



## Rekless

Also Eugen Sandown.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

very good thread. I think that for being a natural bodybuilder you have to have the right genetics, not everyone can get to that point natural


----------



## hsmann87

grantinerfe said:


> very good thread. I think that for being a natural bodybuilder you have to have the right genetics, not everyone can get to that point natural


cheers mate.

anyone can be a natural bodybuilder...good genetics of sh1t genetics...makes no difference...you can still get up on stage.

however to win and be the best perhaps genetics plays a part. but how do any of us know whether they were born with "good genetics"? humans dont come with an instruction manual when they are born with relevant data about them.

i am yet to see a trainer (both assisted AND unassisted) who trains their tits off, diets excellently and knows their body and how it responds very well who have an awful phsyique...does that mean every single grafter has excellent genetics? dont think so.

not having a dig btw just voicing my opinion on the talk of genetics 

also, every single person who i know personally who talks about genetics has never trained with consistency in their life...they go out on the lash weekly, eat sh1t all the time and never smash it up in the gym for months at a time. they are all bark and no bite.


----------



## hsmann87

More:

http://www.simplyshredded.com/wnbf-pro-natural-bodybuilder-micky-winzeler-talks-with-simplyshredded-com.html


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

hsmann87 said:


> cheers mate.
> 
> anyone can be a natural bodybuilder...good genetics of sh1t genetics...makes no difference...you can still get up on stage.
> 
> however to win and be the best perhaps genetics plays a part. but how do any of us know whether they were born with "good genetics"? humans dont come with an instruction manual when they are born with relevant data about them.
> 
> i am yet to see a trainer (both assisted AND unassisted) who trains their tits off, diets excellently and knows their body and how it responds very well who have an awful phsyique...does that mean every single grafter has excellent genetics? dont think so.
> 
> not having a dig btw just voicing my opinion on the talk of genetics
> 
> also, every single person who i know personally who talks about genetics has never trained with consistency in their life...they go out on the lash weekly, eat sh1t all the time and never smash it up in the gym for months at a time. they are all bark and no bite.


agree with you in most of it mate. of course everyone can get up on stage but Im talking about the wining part. I think is already very difficult to get up on stage and win using gear let alone doing it without. I really admire natural bbs because I think there's a lot of hard work involved and I bet you have to put up with all kind of negative comments, meaning the use of steroids and all that. I really respect you guys


----------



## Spriggen

Great thread! Long overdue and definitely very inspirational. Can show what hard work and dedication can do for anyone who doesn't want to go down the steroid route.

For me I don't know if I ever will or not and this has given me a bit of a kick up the **** to get myself more concentrated with things.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Ok amazing physiques from the pictures posted on the first set of links and others.

But theres a guy on there training 6 days a weeks heavy, naturally you cannot do that and grow, naturally , you will overtrain your system, it is just not practical.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Good thread, its nice to see the difference between natural and assisted.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

.


----------



## hsmann87

Readyandwaiting said:


> Ok amazing physiques from the pictures posted on the first set of links and others.
> 
> But theres a guy on there training 6 days a weeks heavy, naturally you cannot do that and grow, naturally , you will overtrain your system, it is just not practical.


This is wrong. Every human body is different. Bodybuilding training is different from powerlifting. Max effort training stresses the CNS more. But 4 sets of 10ish reps with a different bodypart every day is totally possible to do.

Christian Coronato. Natty BBer in the US. Trains with weights 7 days a week. BIG mofo. Nutrition and sleep also play a big part. You cannot say that it is just not possible without weighing up all the objectives.

E.g. an office worker who drives to work and back is completely different from say a labourer on a building site. The office worker will be able to train in the gym more frequently than the labourer.

To each their own. You cannot generalise bodybuilders as a whole


----------



## Readyandwaiting

yes i understand you there.

Well then they cannot be training that hard and taxing their systems if that is the case.

7 days a week?

Yea OK, most steroid users don't/can't do that.


----------



## Grantewhite

Brilliant thread, i want to stay natty but want to get to competiton standard so some of these pics show perfectly what can be done


----------



## SK-XO

To be fair you don't know which ones are REALLY natty and which are not, some could use a little, some could have USED to have used gear, some may whack a lot in and some may just dabble here and there. These days everyone is natty :L.

Fair play tho great physiques and obviously worked hard weather they are natural or not. But end of the day who the fk cares if they are natural or assisted, main thing is they look great and to ANY standard for most people who are using gear or natty won't get near that.


----------



## hsmann87

Thought i would add to this...






http://www.simplyshredded.com/doug-miller-interview.html


----------



## Wardy211436114751

You're gna have to keep bumping this thread because im tempted to take the plunge soon  Haven't gained serious weight in about 2-3 months. I know its my diet though and when I get paid im going to buy peanut butter and a **** load of chicken and aim for 5 meals a day and 250g+ of protein and give that 6 weeks before assessing again!

I would say the same to everyone whose gains have slowed but don't want to take the plunge...are you really training hard enough? Is your training becoming stagment? and most importantly is your DIET actually good enough for the gains (and training) you do/want!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

I can give you an inspirational natty he is a guy i know from hitchin Shane Raymond


----------



## retro-mental

everyone missing the eugene sandow picture. This guy is 100% natural to the point that there was no sups about then. this guy is the fore father of modern day bodybuilding. I once bought his book signed by him but i regret that i sold it for £80.00. This was before i new anything about the guy

Of the subject a bit but charles bronson turned himself into one of the strongest guys in the world on a prison diet and limited space / equipment


----------



## hsmann87

Wardy21 said:


> You're gna have to keep bumping this thread because im tempted to take the plunge soon  Haven't gained serious weight in about 2-3 months. I know its my diet though and when I get paid im going to buy peanut butter and a **** load of chicken and aim for 5 meals a day and 250g+ of protein and give that 6 weeks before assessing again!
> 
> I would say the same to everyone whose gains have slowed but don't want to take the plunge...are you really training hard enough? Is your training becoming stagment? and most importantly is your DIET actually good enough for the gains (and training) you do/want!


wtf is "taking the plunge"???

you arent gaining weight because you arent eating enough. you said it yourself. dont know how bumping this thread will enable you to gain weight :confused1:


----------



## hsmann87

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I can give you an inspirational natty he is a guy i know from hitchin Shane Raymond
> View attachment 58983


yeah i know him. Great physique. Sponsored by those grenade people.

he was in BNBF central heavyweights last year, won his class. came 2nd in his class in the finals to mark claxton. these are the only vids i can find with him in:


----------



## rocky666

dont care what anyone says it is genetics. Yes anyone can improve and yes some people use it as an excuse. But ive seen time on time over the years certain people respond way better than others and thats with poorer dieting and training. I think for the top nattys they must all be able to recover quicker from there workouts hence there great progress.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

hsmann87 said:


> yeah i know him. Great physique. Sponsored by those grenade people.
> 
> he was in BNBF central heavyweights last year, won his class. came 2nd in his class in the finals to mark claxton. these are the only vids i can find with him in:


He is even bigger than that now


----------



## UncleSimit

Wardy21 said:


> You're gna have to keep bumping this thread because im tempted to take the plunge soon  !


Don't do it!!! lol


----------



## hsmann87

rocky666 said:


> *dont care what anyone says it is genetics.* Yes anyone can improve and yes some people use it as an excuse. But ive seen time on time over the years certain people respond way better than others and thats with poorer dieting and training. I think for the top nattys they must all be able to recover quicker from there workouts hence there great progress.


bit of a bold statement there.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

hsmann87 said:


> wtf is "taking the plunge"???
> 
> you arent gaining weight because you arent eating enough. you said it yourself. dont know how bumping this thread will enable you to gain weight :confused1:


Yeah I know thats why I'm going to sort my diet out and reassess after 6 weeks or so. I'm still gaining strength natty albeit slower than I should be due to crap diet.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

UncleSimit said:


> Don't do it!!! lol


lol why not?


----------



## Big Dawg

hsmann87 said:


> This is wrong. Every human body is different. Bodybuilding training is different from powerlifting. Max effort training stresses the CNS more. But 4 sets of 10ish reps with a different bodypart every day is totally possible to do.
> 
> Christian Coronato. Natty BBer in the US. Trains with weights 7 days a week. BIG mofo. Nutrition and sleep also play a big part. You cannot say that it is just not possible without weighing up all the *objectives.*
> 
> E.g. an office worker who drives to work and back is completely different from say a labourer on a building site. The office worker will be able to train in the gym more frequently than the labourer.
> 
> To each their own. You cannot generalise bodybuilders as a whole


Why all the full stops? They're not necessary. And the word you're looking for is variables.



Snorbitz1uk said:


> I can give you an inspirational natty he is a guy i know from hitchin Shane Raymond
> View attachment 58983


If he's natural that's amazing! He looks hyooge!



retro-mental said:


> everyone missing the eugene sandow picture. This guy is 100% natural to the point that there was no sups about then. this guy is the fore father of modern day bodybuilding. I once bought his book signed by him but i regret that i sold it for £80.00. This was before i new anything about the guy
> 
> Of the subject a bit but charles bronson turned himself into one of the strongest guys in the world on a prison diet and limited space / equipment


LOL @ Charles Bronson being one of the strongest guys in the world!



hsmann87 said:


> wtf is "taking the plunge"???
> 
> you arent gaining weight because you arent eating enough. you said it yourself. dont know how bumping this thread will enable you to gain weight :confused1:


He acknowledged that he wasn't eating enough. He clearly meant that bumping the thread will continue giving him motivation to train naturally as opposed to beginning a steroid cycle. You obviously know what "taking the plunge" means; you're just being a d1ck.


----------



## aka

thisw is a great threat I can't believe I haven't seen it earlier


----------



## sizar

all good to say these guys are natural but how do you prove natural just because they haven't taken any banned substances what about GH, Insulin IGF ? we all know these can be as powerful as steroid if used long term and correctly. natural or not they all look great .. esp some of the first video AMAZING condition.


----------



## Jalapa

Inspiring thread. Glad I'm natty.


----------



## Jtomlin

I wish the gym was open now


----------



## Lycan Prince

This is a nice post but I don't understand the purpose of leaving out greats like Jim Cordova. People will either believe you can get like that natural or not. It's like you said, getting on stage is one thing but winning is something else, with genetics playing a big role. Personally I think that Jim Cordova was born to do bodybuilding, his genetics are perfect for it and thats why the natural world of bodybuilding will remember his name. Unfortunately unless the pros you named get caught out by testing we will never really know, but then the same goes for the guys on the links you posted. It'll always be hard to tell because bodybuilding is an extreme sport, most musular wins, most conditioned wins, so it hard to say who is and who isn't on gear because they all wanna win so bad and if roids make that happen there will always be people willing to risk it.


----------



## RickMiller

This guy inspires me, Dave Goodin, Lifetime natural.

Just shows what time, dedication and a relentless hunger to change a physique will achieve.

It can be done, it just takes time and a lot of hard work.


----------



## zidiezid

TOP THREAD, THANKS FOR STARTING IT HSMANN87 AND TO THE OTHER GUYS ADDING TO IT.


----------



## mal

Theres this young lad in my gym,ide say he has above average genetics,never touched gear

(so he claims)but i believe him,his moan is his delts arnt big enough or his chest to small,

now if he carrys on training,even maybe prioritising his delt chest etc,i doubt in my

experience his overall shape will change that much,non- the -less he has a great

physic and quality arms,just unbalanced,like some of those guys on the tank video

just good sporty physics,low BF 12-13 stone.

If you want a body that can be manipulated into something like 16 stone plus

shredded,perfect symmetry and balance,then ye 90% of these guys will

be on a different planet to most Natty's.


----------



## Bamse

RickMiller said:


> This guy inspires me, Dave Goodin, Lifetime natural.
> 
> Just shows what time, dedication and a relentless hunger to change a physique will achieve.
> 
> It can be done, it just takes time and a lot of hard work.


Pure awesomeness - thanks for posting this!


----------



## RickMiller

Bamse said:


> Pure awesomeness - thanks for posting this!


No worries 

I was once told by an eminent sports nutrition professor that bodybuilding was simply a 'spectacle' and refused to acknowledge it as a sport.

Even though modern bodybuilding for me is swallowed up by proliferate drug use, it's people like Dave Goodin that remain the true athletes of bodybuilding.

They've paid their 10,000 hours of blood sweat and tears, just like any other gold medallist of our time.


----------



## Bamse

RickMiller said:


> I was once told by an eminent sports nutrition professor that bodybuilding was simply a 'spectacle' and refused to acknowledge it as a sport.


Then again, what sport is not a spectacle these days...


----------

